

Movie bosses demand Google take down takedown notices - grahamjl
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/05/google_takedown_notice_links/

======
danjones
This has been happening for a while now and often the result of poor
configuration within the automated tools[1]. The real issue at the moment is
that there is no incentive to improve how these tools operate. Right now the
onus is on Google to confirm that the links provided in the takedown notices
are accurate (not doing so risks censorship of valid links, whilst you can
argue a counter claim notice can be filled by the "infringing" site, they have
to first be made aware that a link has been removed before any action can be
taken).

The amount of takedown requests Google receives is immense and they've
recently taken steps to limit the daily intake of takedown requests[2]. It's a
shame services can't turn around and charge for each link submitted. Until a
legal judgement is made against these types of abuses, expect these automated
systems to continue.

[1] [http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/10/08/automated-dmca-
ta...](http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/10/08/automated-dmca-takedown-
requests-are-awful-microsoft-asked-google-to-delete-bing-links-and-it-did/)

[2] [http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-groups-want-google-to-
li...](http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-groups-want-google-to-lift-dmca-
takedown-cap-130219/)

------
grahamjl
What's also interesting is the Game of Thrones comment at the end of the
article..

